# Vizsla faster than coyote!



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

My wife had the beasts out for a run yesterday when the male went on point. Then off like a shot through the brush towards a frozen pond. He was gaining on the coyote and verbal recall was not happening.
She hit the button on his tracking / E collar which brought him to a quick stop. He hates the correction even though it is barely a "buzz" And yes I tried it on myself!


I know many do not like the E collar and I doubt if we have used it more than a handful of times in 3 years but I think it helped in this situation. Unless super excited he will respond to just a beep.


He was disappointed that he could not make a new "friend"!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Over uneven ground and terrain, the vizlsa has no match. On open ground they concede only to the greyhound without question. They are very fast. A coyote is no match for their speed.
I am glad your boy didn't actually catch the coyote. Coyotes can be nasty!


As for the e-collar reference, I don't know many vizsla that are used for hunting, that haven't seen an e-collar.
Sure beats a 30' lead!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

We use a Garmin TT (track & train) E-Collar for the same exact reason. My male V was professionally trained with the e-collar and our female has taken to it very well. We mainly use it for the "tracking/gps" features which has a 4-mile range, but do use it when our V's locks onto deer, etc. We have two major roads that borders our 160-acres property at work and fear the day they chase a deer to the road.

We use the vibration and tone mostly, but do stim our male when he locks in on something. They don't mind the actual collars and know when we grab for them they are going outside on a nice off leash activity. Quite frankly don't know how we would manage without them and literally can save their lives in situations the OP mentioned. Not to mention, the GPS function for lost dogs, etc.

Thx for sharing


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

All of my dogs work off a whistle. 
But every so often when on chase, they need a reminder from the ecollar. 

If there was a coyote anywhere on a property, June, and Ranger would find them. Ranger would go on point, with his hair standing up. June would tear off after them, and Ranger would follow her lead. I never knew if they could catch them, and didn't want to find out. I would always put a stop to the chase, quickly after it started.

Ranger passed away, and June is a lot slower now.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's acceleration is quite rapid..


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

Our Maddie once caught a rabbit in a wide open field when she was young. The rabbit had a 30 yard head start and Maddie caught it before about 75 yards. It was the first time I witnessed the outright speed of a vizsla.


----------

